# Glasgow time trials



## Twilkes (3 Jan 2020)

I'm not really into group racing but looking for a few time trials to train for in the next few months - is there a website where such things are listed in one place? I've tried searching for local events but it's really hit and miss and most results seem to be things in the past or private club rides. Any guidance on where I should be looking, Glasgow and surrounding areas?

I presume that few are on closed roads but is traffic ever a problem? One route from an old event seemed to be straight down a bypass!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (3 Jan 2020)

HERE
I've seen results here..
I know of the Georgetown straights (Inchinnan to Crosslee/Houston) being used, and the A8 between Langbank and Port Glasgow but I'm sure some one will be along withmuch better info, checked out any of the Glasgow club sites? you could ask in the Scottish Blethering Thread in CC Cafe section...


----------



## Sharky (3 Jan 2020)

To ride a time trial, you need to be a member of an affiliated club and they will know what's available. Generally, they don't start until March. 

So step one - join a club.


----------



## Twilkes (3 Jan 2020)

Sharky said:


> To ride a time trial, you need to be a member of an affiliated club and they will know what's available. Generally, they don't start until March.
> 
> So step one - join a club.



Ah okay, that's what I'm missing then, I'm not really a club guy so will have a think. Just that when I try to time trial myself it's too easy to give up half way.


----------



## Stompier (3 Jan 2020)

https://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/find-events


----------



## iandg (3 Jan 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/GeorgetownLeague/


----------



## iandg (3 Jan 2020)

If you want to race then join a club. A lot of clubs have club TTs. Be expected to help out occasionally. I joined Dumfries CC this year and competed in my first TTs since 1984. I also helped (time keep/push off/marshall) in about 1/4 of events that I was involved in - events don't happen if there are no helpers.


----------



## Stompier (3 Jan 2020)

Lots of clubs around the Glasgow area, so you should be able to find something suitable. Some will probably run club evening 10s in the spring/summer, which are usually a little more informal and relaxed than the open events which generally get posted on the CTT calendar.


----------



## Twilkes (3 Jan 2020)

It's not even really about racing, it's more of a formal/benchmark training ride, like the way you can sign up to sportives or 10k runs and just turn up almost anonymously. I've mainly done solo touring and not big on riding with others, hence TT rather than groups. Will see if I warm to it in the spring though.


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Jan 2020)

You dont HAVE to join a club but its alot easier if you do . CTT is the place to find events https://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/find-events
https://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/race-details/20264


----------



## viniga (5 Jan 2020)

Hi,

I'm a member of St Christophers CC who are based in East Kilbride (Just South of Glasgow). The club is TT focused and do a 10m monthly Winter TT on the first Sunday of the month first rider off at 10:30am. FB Public Page 

You missed today's but if you fancy a go just turn up and ride!

Here is the strava segment link for the Winter course SCCC Winter 10.

There are some insurance rules and after the first couple of events you take part in you will need to join the club. As posted above there are also open events run via the CTT. Plenty other clubs in the Glasgow area organise TTs but I am not aware of any that have a regular one in the winter. It will be March before they really get going. 

PS all TTs that I have taken part in are run on open roads. Busy roads result in faster times... occasionally you can get held up by traffic.


----------



## Twilkes (6 Jan 2020)

Thanks, will keep this in mind, I know the road so already have a few 'leisure' times on it and even though I was on the cycle path the road seemed really quiet.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Jan 2020)

Twilkes said:


> *It's not even really about racing, it's more of a formal/benchmark training ride,* like the way you can sign up to sportives or 10k runs and just turn up almost anonymously. I've mainly done solo touring and not big on riding with others, hence TT rather than groups. Will see if I warm to it in the spring though.


Strava?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Jan 2020)

viniga said:


> CTT


Has the SCU disappeared then?


----------



## Twilkes (6 Jan 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Strava?



I've started doing that over shorter segments, it's hard to keep the discipline for multi-mile routes though. I now have a speedo on my bike though which should give me instant feedback if I'm slowing down!


----------



## viniga (6 Jan 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Has the SCU disappeared then?



Nope it's still about, but part of British Cycling. BC do organise TTs but not many.


----------

